# Darn birds



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, I don't know what I'm going to do for the season opener. Maybe sit on top of the camper right beside where they were.
Yes I do but read on. So I leave for work approx 7:40 and the wife leaves around 8. She opens the back door as regularly and goes on her way, BUT the door slams as usually and over towards the property line across our yard approx 30yds. a flock starts running and flies going down the direction of the fire pit. She figures there was about a dozen birds. This will be good for a short day hunt later maybe a Fri or Sat.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

shoot go there openin mornin and get your bird quick. that would be sweet. and that close to home.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep, Sit on the camper roof, and take a bird the first day within 30yds of the back door. ya, that would be real sweet. As with deer, property owner tag, NOT, too bad.
Now all I need to do is find them roosting to setup.


----------

